# 5000mm waterproof jacket and rain



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

yes.........


----------



## ns390 (Jan 3, 2009)

haha hi danny


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

How long is a rope?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

When the wind blows, the trees bend...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If a snowboarder falls in the forest and there's no one to see it.........do the trees laugh?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> If a snowboarder falls in the forest and there's no one to see it.........do the trees laugh?


I hear them laugh all the time. Also whispering "kill them! kill them all! Redrum! REDRUM!!!!!"

ah-heh, ah-heh...


----------

